# Squirrel Recipe Needed!



## masta (Mar 11, 2007)

Our church holds a wild game dinner every year that feeds 350-400 peopleand Pastor talked me into cooking all the squirrels that were donated. We have an idea on how we are going to tackle this but any input would be greatly appreciated. The dinner is next Saturday and I would guess we have at least 20 lbs to cook.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 11, 2007)

*Back in W.Va. we used to go to a lady's house in the mountains. She made squirrel and squirrel gravy. She boiled the squirrel, head too. with onions until tender then dredged it in flour and fried it. Then used the scrappings in the pan and the broth to make the gravy.......Delish!!!!* 






*Ramona



**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## masta (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh yeah....we have the heads and that was sort of the plan we had.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 11, 2007)

That Mt. Lady sure could cook. There was almost nothing store bought in her house, it was either home grown, or shot!!


You could probably add a little wine to the gravy.....yumm!!


----------



## Ippymiss (Mar 11, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 width=600>
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="BORDER-TOP-STYLE: double; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #800000" align=middle width=366>
*Not sure if this is what ya want! Good luck ! Did ya know they have glands in the legs that make them taste gamey?? I have taken them out, I dont like the gamey tate. 
Ingredients*</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-TOP-STYLE: double; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #800000" align=middle width=230>
*Utensils*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>4squirrels, quartered</TD>
<TD width=230>Crock Pot</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>3/4 cup all-purpose flour</TD>
<TD width=230>Large Bowl</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>1 tablespoon salt</TD>
<TD width=230>Medium Bowl</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>1 teaspoon pepper</TD>
<TD width=230>Large Iron Skillet</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>4 slices bacon, cut up</TD>
<TD width=230></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>1 egg, beaten</TD>
<TD width=230>Baking Sheet</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>2 tablespoons butter</TD>
<TD width=230>Glass or Cutter</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>2 apples</TD>
<TD width=230></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>1 orange</TD>
<TD width=230></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>1 white onion</TD>
<TD width=230></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>*Biscuits*</TD>
<TD width=230></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>1 cup self-rising flour</TD>
<TD width=230></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>1 1/2cups buttermilk</TD>
<TD width=230></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width=366>2 tablespoons shortening</TD>
<TD width=230></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #800000; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: double" width=366>1 teaspoon salt</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #800000; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: double" width=230></TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE width=600>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="100%">*Directions
*Cut up apples, onion and orange and place in a crock pot
Add squirrel
Cover with water and cook till meat becomes tender
Check frequently since all squirrels do not tenderize at the same rate of time. Do not allow squirrel to over tenderize and fall apart.
After meat is done, remove and allow to cool completely
Mix salt, flour, pepper in a bowl
Dip dry squirrel quarters in well beaten egg and dredge in the flour mixture
Place bacon and butter in large iron skillet and heat, then add squirrel
Fry on very low heat uncovered till brown, about twenty minutes on each side. 


*Biscuits*
Mix dry ingredients and cut in shortening
Add buttermilk and fold dough by hand
Place dough on floured surface and flatten by hand to a thickness of about 1 inch
Cut biscuits with a floured cutter or drinking glass
Bake on top rack at 375 degrees till tops are golden (about 10 minutes), remove and spread butter on tops and replace in oven for another five minutes or till brown.


*Gravy*
Remove fried squirrel, pour off most of the grease leaving a little for gravy base
Brown a small palm full of all-purpose flour and grease, add 1 cup of cold water and stir
Salt to taste.

Serve with rice._If one appreciates the natural game flavor of squirrel the apples and oranges should not be added in the parboiling process since these remove the wild taste from the squirrel. Serves four. _</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 11, 2007)

Tree Rats?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 11, 2007)

Where we use to live some neighbors would cook them in a roaster...all lined up like little soliders...she said the kids would fight over the brains...NO Thanks!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 11, 2007)

I think the brains are what makes the gravy so good!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 11, 2007)

Yum-o....


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 11, 2007)

Based on 350 people and 20 pounds of meat that would be less than an ounce of meat per person, of course, I'm sure not everyone is going to be eating squirrel.


I have only had squirrel once, my uncle put it in a spaghetti suace that was very good.So my suggestion would be 2 sauces, one with squirrel, and oneplain or with some other type of wild game for those who wouldn't eat squirrel.


----------



## masta (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh the squirrel is only a small part of the feast there will be deer, rabbit, moose, bear, possum, beaver, turkey, turtle, and plenty of sides.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2007)

You guys must have a lot of hunters in the parish! I don't see elk on the menu. It sounds like no-one will go hungry!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 11, 2007)

masta said:


> Oh the squirrel is only a small part of the feast there will be deer, rabbit, moose, bear, possum, beaver, turkey, turtle, and plenty of sides.




Then I'd have to go with the bisquits and gravey, that sounds great........


Of course I haven't had dinner yet.....


----------



## masta (Mar 11, 2007)

Bisquits and squirrel head gravy it is...Thanks!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 12, 2007)

On the grill with them masta......Just a little salt and pepper and wrapped in thick slicedbacon.


----------



## pkcook (Mar 12, 2007)

Masta,


I'm sitting here enjoying the memories this brings back. My grandfather, rest his soul,loved squirrel! I would bring him 6 or 8 at at time and he would complain and complain about me using a shotgun! He would say, "Use a 22 cal. so you don't mess 'em up so bad!


He would prepare them very similar to Ramona's recipe, but he would pressure cook them and then fry them until brown. Although they were small, they were very tasty! He would make gravey on the drippings and loved the brains



.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm looking at all these Posts in an different light now....then I look out the window and see those little guys....

Know that around here the grey squirrels are eaten...then we have those big Fox squirrels...they are kind of rare, so can't kill them...

We have an occasional black squirrel...but they are suppose to be a mutant of the grey's...maybe they are the albino version of the grey's....

Then we have what we call red squirrels...they are little buggers that wreck stuff...and they are said to give your dogs worms if they eat them....

So...what kind are everyones favorites for eating????


----------



## ScubaDon (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is the best way to cook and eat squirrel.
Place squirrel on a 12 inch pine board. Cove with sliced oinons, peppers, salt and pepper to taste.


place in oven at 350 for 1 hour.


remove from oven.


scrap off squirrel into trash can and eat the board!


----------



## pkcook (Mar 13, 2007)

NW,


In Eastern KY where I grew up, we had mostly greys, but you would see the occasional red. My grandpa would never eat a red, he said they had a different taste that didn't agree with him, but they were so rare, I never killed one. Greys were the squirrel of choice for our family.


----------

